# Macbook et débit internet



## Flo187 (23 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis face à un soucis de débit avec mon Macbook Pro que je ne comprends pas.
Je vous explique, speedtest me donne 10.35 mbps en DL et 0.91 en UL.
Ma page de gestion de ma Bbox me donne 12.12 mbps en DL et 1.20 en UL.
Et la ou je ne comprend pas c'est lorsque je télécharge en torrent ou quand j'envoie un film via beamer sur mon Apple TV, Istat Menu montre que le débit en téléchargement ne dépasse pas les 1.2 mo/s .... Qui croire? Speedtest ou Istat Menu? J'ai remarqué ça car je m'aperçois que lorsque je regarde un film via Beamer et bien parfois, le film s'arrête le temps que ça charge ..... Bref je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qu'il se passe.
Quelqu'un s'y connait un peu dans tout ça?

Ps: mon apple TV est connecté en Wifi aussi bien sur la Bbox que sur mon Macbook Pro. Un airport express branché en Ethernet sur la box résoudrait le problème? Ou pas du tout?

Merci à vous et bonne soirée

Flo


Edit: bon ok je viens de comprendre un truc, j'ai fait l'amalgame entre Mbps et Mops!
Mais ça ne résout pas le soucis des temps de chargement via Beamer. Est le UL ou le DL qui compte lorsqu'on envoi des films depuis son Macbook Pro sur l'Apple TV via Beamer?

Merci à vous





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Mars 2015)

C'est l'upload a priori. Et effectivement, il n'a faut pas confondre Mo/s et Mb/s


----------



## Flo187 (23 Mars 2015)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> C'est l'upload a priori. Et effectivement, il n'a faut pas confondre Mo/s et Mb/s



Merci Yoda! Et comment améliorer cet upload? Une airport express relié en Ethernet à la box et en wifi à l'Apple Tv résoudrait le soucis? La box ayant un wifi en b/g!


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Mars 2015)

Ton upload est très bas, comme pour la majorité des connexions ADSL. En FTTLa (fibre optique jusqu'au dernier amplificateur) le débit max en upload est de 5 Mb/s, en FTTH, il va jusqu'à 200 Mb/s. 
Sur un débit aussi faible que le tient, je ne pense pas qu'une airport Express change quelque chose. Si tu veux un meilleur upload faut passer à la fibre  (ou éventuellement au VDSL2). 
Si tu n'en as pas la possibilité tu peux peut être gagner 0,1 Mb/s en branchant ton MacBook Pro directement à la boxe par ethernet.


----------



## bibifock (24 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Déjà un point important : tant que vous restez sur votre réseau local, il n y a aucune raison de s inquiéter de votre débit d accès à internet.
Le facteur généralement limitant est le réseau wifi. Une box proposant un réseau g par exemple ( 54mbps théorique) ne fournira en pratique qu un débit de 10 à 20 mbps en fonction de l éloignement et l encombrement de fréquences, et du nombre d appareil actifs sur le reseau (la bande passante étant partagée). Effectivement la solution est soit de passer tout en filaires soit de passer sur une borne airport express moderne permettant du ac ou du n plus rapide sur une bande de fréquence moins encombrée.
Si ce n est pas clair, n hésitez pas a me demander d autres précisions 

Bonne journee


----------



## Flo187 (24 Mars 2015)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses.
Effectivement bibifock, je ne comprends pas tout ^^! Que m'apporterait l'Airport Express si mon débit en Upload est bridé par le type de connexion que je possède? Et pourquoi ne pas m'inquiétez de mon débit tant que je suis sur mon réseau local?
Merci


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2015)

Tout ce qui a été dit est exact, mais quoi que tu fasses, matériel ou pas, ton upload restera au maximum de ce que tu as annoncé.

Pour info et confirmation, je suis chez Bouygues via le réseau Numericable...





Par défaut une connexion ethernet est préférable au Wifi si on veut tirer le maximum de sa bande passante.


----------



## Flo187 (24 Mars 2015)

Ah oui je suis dans les choux la niveau débit .... ouch!
Plus qu'à attendre de changer d'offre quoi ^^!

Merci à vous pour vos réponses!

Flo


----------



## MaitreYODA (24 Mars 2015)

Le site Ariase.com peut te renseigner sur les offres disponibles dans ta ville, que ce soit par xDSL, FTTx ou encore par Satellite.


----------



## Flo187 (25 Mars 2015)

Merci Yoda


----------



## bibifock (25 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Très simplement il faut faire la différence entre ton "upload" sur "internet" et ton "upload" sur ton réseau local.
Il est certain que quoi que tu changes comme matériel sur ton réseau local (au regard des débits que tu annonces) ton upload sur internet n'évoluera pas puisque :
- il est plus bas que ton "upload local" (débit max de ton réseau wifi)
- dépendant de ton fournisseur d'accès a internet et des paramètres techniques de tes ligne (en adsl) par exemple

Par exemple quand tu stream un film que tu as sur le disque dur (ou ssd) de ton mac a ton apple TV c est ton "upload local" qui est utilisé et pas celui sur internet (donc pas celui que te donne speed test).
Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que si tu habite en immeuble, avec beaucoup de voisins qui ont beaucoup de réseaux wifi les réseaux autre que le tien vont "interférer" avec ton réseau et de facto réduire ton débit.
Si tu souhaites streamer sans faille un film (que tu aurai localement sur ton mac) depuis ton mac sur ton apple tv il faut que le débit de ton reseau wifi entre ton "mac" et ton "apple tv" soit correct.
Si tu souhaites streamer un film depuis internet sur ton apple tv via ton mac, il faudra que ton réseau wifi supporte la "charge" puisque 2 opérations seront conduites : la premiere est la récupération de données depuis internet sur ton mac puis l'envoie depuis ton mac sur ton apple tv.
Il faut aussi prendre en compte le type de films / vidéos que tu souhaites streamer. Plus la définition est élevée plus le débit nécéssaire sera important.

De manière simple, si ton réseau est un 54mbps (estampillé 802.11g ou moins : a ou b) il y a de très fortes chances que ce ne soit pas suffisant ... un 802.11n ( en 2.4 ou 5ghz ) ou un 802.11ac feraient le job.
Pour te donner une idée des débit max (sans interférences et a courte distance):
802.11n en 2.4ghz : environ 12 mo/s  ( 150mbps sur matériel apple)
802.11n en 5 ghz   : environ 25 mo/s  ( 300mbps sur matériel apple)
802.11ac en 5ghz  : environ 60~70mo/s ( 1300 mbps sur matériel apple)
Augmenter le debit en wifi passe par un changement de matériel. De mémoire la BBox doit tourner en 802.11n sur 2.4ghz donc  150mbps. 12 mo/s doivent suffire pour streamer un film HD.

Si tu veux valider que ton "problème" vient du réseau, il y a une solution simplisme : passer en filaire.
De manière générale si ta bbox et ton apple TV sont cote a cote, il vaut mieux utiliser un cable.

J'espère que mes explications aident à la compréhension


----------

